# southwest michigan 3d shoots????



## Big_country09 (Dec 17, 2011)

just wondering if anyone in the southwest michigan area knows of any shoots goin on????...just moved back home from ohio this fall and ive got the itch for some 3d...thanks


----------



## benzy (Apr 27, 2010)

Potawatomi Bowmen in Kalamazoo starts up April 1st.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Berrien Springs Sportsman Club, first shoot is April 21, 8-2, $8, 30 Rinehart target course.


----------



## Big_country09 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks guys ill check them out


----------

